# Has anyone been to Crater Lake, Oregon??



## Beverley (Feb 5, 2006)

We are planning a trip to Crescent City, CA to see the Redwoods and were going on to Klamath Falls.  Does anyone have an idea of how many hours it would take to drive from Crescent City to Crater Lake?  Thanks.

Beverley


----------



## gloria (Feb 5, 2006)

beverley -- 

it's been about 20 years since we've made the trip between crescent city and crater lake, but IF we recall, it's ABOUT 2 hours from crescent city to grants pass, and then ABOUT 2 to 2 1/2 hours more to crater lake -- at least that'll give you estimates....

crater lake is ABOUT an hour, plus maybe a bit, north of k falls....

i hope that helps......


----------



## 5399sheba (Feb 6, 2006)

Beverley said:
			
		

> We are planning a trip to Crescent City, CA to see the Redwoods and were going on to Klamath Falls.  Does anyone have an idea of how many hours it would take to drive from Crescent City to Crater Lake?  Thanks.
> 
> Beverley


We traveled to Crater Lake from Leavenworth, Wash, a few years ago and it is so beautiful.  They have a boat trip around the Lake that is stunning, however you must walk 1/2 to 3/4 mile down a very steep grade and of course come back up again. If I remember correctly they told us on the boat tour that only a very small percentage of visitors take this trip due to the effort to arrive at the boat dock.  We were both retired (several years) when we did the trip and were the oldest on the boat!!!  If you are in good physical condition I would certainly recommend it as it is just breathtaking.


----------



## Beverley (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you for the information.  It is very helpful.  

I want to take the boat trip.  My hubby will be retiring for the second time this June.  I, ), am still working.  We are in reasonably good shape and would love a trip like that.  We went to NewFoundland a few years ago and took a boat trip along a Fjord.  It was stunning also.

Thanks all again.

Beverley


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Crater Lake Boat Trips*

Beverley,

Here's a link for Crater Lake Boat Trips Info 


Richard


----------



## Lee B (Feb 7, 2006)

Years ago, my parents flew out to CA from KY.  We took my car up from the Bay Area to OR, WA and into BC, in the month of June.  Going up CA, we ran the AC.  On our way to Crater Lake, we turned off the AC, then turned on the heat.  By the time we arrived at the hotel and visitor center, everything was white and cold.  They hadn't opened the restaurant yet, so all we could get were chips and pretzels.

Despite all of this, the lake was breathtakingly beautiful.  We couldn't walk much or stay long (weren't dressed properly), but I still remember it.  I'll wait until July next time.


----------



## Beverley (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, I will be sure to bring a coat ... )

Bev


----------



## Beverley (Feb 7, 2006)

Richard,   Thanks for the information on the boat trips.  Looks like we may not be able to take a boat trip since we are scheduled there on the 24th and 25th of June.  The web site indicates that the boat trips start in early July.  We will ask about it anyway once we get out there, but many thanks.

Beverley


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 7, 2006)

I live about 2 hrs west of Crater Lake in Medford.  Be sure and check with the park before you go as often the road isn't open due to snow even in June.  This year we are having record snowfall in the Cascades so I'm guessing that they will have a late opening date.  If you can shoot for August.


----------



## Beverley (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh boy, unfortunately we do not have the flexibility of moving the trip to August.  It sounds like we will be lucky to see much of crater lake.  We actually had plans to go to the Redwoods in Calif and them to Yosemite and then Napa Valley.  When we read about Crater Lake in the Worldmark Desitnations magazine we thought we would try to see that too while we were in Northern California.  Sooo I shifted our reservations up one day, dropped one day at Yosemite and arranged for 2 days at Klamath Falls.  From there we were going to try to see Crater Lake.  Oh well, wish us luck)
We appreciate the information.  I will definately bring a coat.

Beverley


----------



## allenke (Feb 8, 2006)

Beverley said:
			
		

> We are planning a trip to Crescent City, CA to see the Redwoods and were going on to Klamath Falls.  Does anyone have an idea of how many hours it would take to drive from Crescent City to Crater Lake?  Thanks.
> 
> Beverley



If you are staying at the Worldmark Klamath Falls resort?

Klamath FAlls WM resort is about 1 hour south of Crater Lake.  If you are driving from Crescent City to Klamath Falls WM resort that would be about a 3.5 -4 hour drive.   It is about 1/2 hour drive from Grants pass to Medford and about 1 hour from Medford to the WM resort near Klamath FAlls  (Klamath Falls city is about 15 min. further east from the Klamath Falls WM resort).

Ken


----------



## Beverley (Feb 9, 2006)

Ken,

Thanks, that is exactly the information I was looking for.  The way it looks now is that we will go to WM at Klamath Falls directly from Crescent City.  We are staying at all worldmarks on this tip.  We will be at Bass Lake and then Windsor after Running Y.

Thanks again.

Beverley


----------

